# wiring help 2003 chevy 2500hd with fisher



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

I need help with wiring a 2003 fisher plow from a 2003 chevy to a 2006 chevy .(should be the same)
There are 3 wires on the left side Pink, Brown, Green. and one on the right side Purple.The purple one goes to the right hand turn signal.
Brown and green should go to left turn signal and running light.Not sure which one goes to which. Where does the pink one go to? Took the plow off 3 months ago and now I forgot. Any help with this would be great.

Ron


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

The pink wire should be spliced into the DRLs (if you so desire), and the brown wire should be the parking lights. The entire wiring schematics should be on Fisher's site.


----------



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

What is the D R L?

Ron


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Not sure if this will help or even what your asking...
On the truck wiring, Blue=turn signal, Brown=parking light, Black=ground.
On my Boss i just installed, on the plow harness there was one wire on each side for the turn signals (i tapped those into the Blue truck wire) and on the parking light wire on the plow harness tapped into the Brown wire on the truck.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

szxjw3 said:


> What is the D R L?
> 
> Ron


Daytime Running Lights.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

jmassi said:


> Daytime Running Lights.


Yep. The pink wire should be tapped into the positive lead for the truck's daytime running lights. This is the bottom inner bulb if you're looking at the truck's front:


----------



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Problem solved*

Thanks all for your help . Problem solved.......

Ron


----------

